# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Database normalization

## Papote

I am trying to create a database for a simple key loan and return System. Basically, a key to a specific door is loaned to somebody and then returned. So far I have 3 tables. Not sure if it should be normalized further, since only one key will be issued and returned per transaction.

tblKeys
 KeyID
Location
DoorNum

tblKeyMaster
KeyMasterID
KeyMasterName

tblKeyTrans
IDKeyTrans
KeyID_in
Date_in
KeyMaster_in
KeyID_out
Date_out
KeyMaster_out

----------

